# Bandeaux de pubs sous Safari



## lazarusbf (3 Janvier 2011)

Salut
y a t'il un réglage de sécurité ou un module Safari à enlever/ajouter pour ne plus avoir ces bandeaux de pubs intempestifs sans arrêt ?

il me semble que je n'en avais pas tant auparavant mais maintenant c'est saoulant. 
pour info, je ne vais pas sur les sites xx ou warez ou de ce genre mais un exemple fréquent:
hier soir je vais voir les accessoires DJ et vinyl sur un site sérieux (Nuloop), ensuite ce matin je vais voir certains forums sur lsquels je suis inscrit depuis des années où je n'avais jamais ces bandeaux, or donc ce matin sur un forum dédié à la musique rock j'ai un bandeau avec des articles du site Nuloop !
Idem la semaine dernière, j'ai été voir des montres sur Amazon, et hop j'ai maintenant des bandeaux avec les montres Seiko que j'ai regardées qui apparaissent sur des mes sites habituels favoris.


----------



## Sly54 (3 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour,

Si tu utilises Safari 5.x, tu peux ajouter des extensions type Adblock, ClickToFlash qui vont limiter les désagréments; tu peux aussi bloquer les fenêtres surgissantes et ne pas accepter les cookies; mais pour ce dernier point, certains sites ne vont pas aimer du tout


----------



## PA5CAL (3 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour

Un solution efficace consiste à bloquer les sites de pub et les mouchards en les inscrivant dans le fichier _/etc/hosts_ de ton Mac. Ces sites peuvent être assez facilement repérés à l'aide de la fenêtre d'activité de Safari (menu Fenêtre>Activité).

Par exemple, pour blacklister le site mouchard _www_._google-analytics_._com_, tu peux :
- ouvrir une session administrateur,
- lancer Terminal (dans le dossier /Applications/Utilitaires/ )
- taper la commande :
	
	



```
sudo pico /etc/hosts
```
- entrer le mot de passe administrateur (les caractères saisis restent invisibles),
- ajouter la ligne suivante à la fin du fichier :
	
	



```
127.0.0.1 www.google-analytics.com
```
(Attention, comme on est sous Terminal, ne pas utiliser la souris pour éditer le texte).
- enregistrer le fichier en faisant Ctrl+O puis Entrée,
- quitter en faisant Ctrl+X .


----------



## lazarusbf (4 Janvier 2011)

Intéressante, ta réponse, Pa5cal.
Mais ce procédé fait-il la distinction entre bannières de pubs d'un site et le site lui-même ? Je m'explique: j'ai un bandeau sur un site untel avec des produits que j'ai consultés sur Amazon, si je fais ton opération, Safari ne va t'il pas m'empêcher d'aller sur le site d'Amazon par la suite ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 01h31 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 01h30 ----------




Sly54 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Si tu utilises Safari 5.x, tu peux ajouter des extensions type Adblock, ClickToFlash&#8230; qui vont limiter les désagréments; tu peux aussi bloquer les fenêtres surgissantes et ne pas accepter les cookies; mais pour ce dernier point, certains sites ne vont pas aimer du tout&#8230;



J'ai mis Adblocker entretemps. Certains bandeaux surgissent toujours. Et ça ralentit d'une bonne seconde l'ouverture de ma homepage. Je sais, une seconde, c'est très court...mais très long aussi.


----------



## PA5CAL (4 Janvier 2011)

lazarusbf a dit:


> ce procédé fait-il la distinction entre bannières de pubs d'un site et le site lui-même ? Je m'explique: j'ai un bandeau sur un site untel avec des produits que j'ai consultés sur Amazon, si je fais ton opération, Safari ne va t'il pas m'empêcher d'aller sur le site d'Amazon par la suite ?


Si un nom de domaine est blacklisté, alors tous les fichiers qu'il contient sont inaccessibles.

Mais les pages visitées n'ont aucun rapport direct avec les publicités proposées ensuite et qui s'y rapportent : la seule relation qui les lie est l'information recueillie par le site mouchard. Par ailleurs, dans la majorité des cas les pubs et les contenus intéressants d'une page web appartiennent à des domaines différents.

En conséquence, on peut très bien blacklister les noms de domaines spécifiques aux sources de publicités et continuer de surfer sur les sites habituels.


----------------------
Note du modérateur (ici Aliboron) : 
Et, puisqu'il est ici question d'internet ou de réseau et qu'on a bien entendu lu au préalable le message de Pascal77 en tête du forum "Applications" ou/et la table d'orientation, on déménage vers "Internet et réseau". Et hop !!!


----------



## Maekhong (4 Janvier 2011)

J'utilise Glimmerblocker http://glimmerblocker.org/ pour bloquer les pubs. J'en suis très content, plus de pub sur les sites.


----------



## subsole (4 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour, 
J'utilise les extensions Adblock déjà cité, et incognito ====> http://www.orbicule.com/incognito/


----------



## PA5CAL (4 Janvier 2011)

subsole a dit:


> J'utilise les extensions Adblock déjà cité, et incognito ====> http://www.orbicule.com/incognito/


*Attention*, cette solution (ainsi que certaines autres assimilables à des pare-feu) bloquent plus que ce qui est nécessaire. On a récemment vu passer le problème sur le forum : du fait de l'utilisation d'adresses IP similaires, le blocage du système d'annonce de Google empêche également d'accéder aux cartes de Google Maps, lesquelles sont aussi très largement utilisées sur d'autres sites.

Le recours à l'inscription des noms de domaine dans /etc/hosts en lieu et place des ces logiciels de blocage est pour l'instant la seule solution que j'ai trouvée.


----------



## lazarusbf (4 Janvier 2011)

Je vais tenter le procédé explique par Pa5cal, mais encore une question préablable:
comment détecte t'on à coup sûr les sites mouchards dans la fenêtre d'activité ?
faut'il la vider entièrement pour partir de zero, lancer par exemple Amazon.fr et voir les autres lignes qui ne concernent pas le site ? Ca marche simplement comme ça?

Le google analytics je viens de le faire comme tu as dit. Ca va m'éviter déjà des pollueurs alors ?
Sinon, j'ai eu dès que je suis allé dans le terminal et tapé la commande sudo un message d'avertissement qu'il fallait faire très attention à ce que je faisais, mais c'est sans doute normal (j'ai jamais rien été faire dans terminal et j'ignore ce que les commandes font).


----------



## PA5CAL (4 Janvier 2011)

lazarusbf a dit:


> comment détecte t'on à coup sûr les sites mouchards dans la fenêtre d'activité ?
> faut'il la vider entièrement pour partir de zero, lancer par exemple Amazon.fr et voir les autres lignes qui ne concernent pas le site ? Ca marche simplement comme ça?)


Ce n'est malheureusement pas aussi simple, car un site peut très bien faire appel à d'autres sites extérieurs pour son fonctionnement normal. Mais les sites à blacklister ont en revanche généralement bien un nom de domaine sans aucun rapport avec le site visité, et souvent ils ont un nom assez explicite (par exemple avec "ad" dedans, sachant que "ad"="pub" en anglais).



lazarusbf a dit:


> Le google analytics je viens de le faire comme tu as dit. Ca va m'éviter déjà des pollueurs alors ?


Google Analytics n'est que le mouchard qui, dans 95% des cas, trace ton activité sur Internet afin qu'on puisse te proposer des pubs en rapport avec tes centres d'intérêt supposés.

Le blacklister n'enlèvera pas les pubs. Pour ça il faudrait également blacklister les sites de pub appelés par les pages que tu visites.



lazarusbf a dit:


> Sinon, j'ai eu dès que je suis allé dans le terminal et tapé la commande sudo un message d'avertissement qu'il fallait faire très attention à ce que je faisais, mais c'est sans doute normal (j'ai jamais rien été faire dans terminal et j'ignore ce que les commandes font).


Le message est normal, et n'apparaît que la première fois.

Terminal est effectivement un outil puissant, et il faut être très prudent quand on l'utilise. Mais si tu es attentif et soigneux et que tu te limites aux manipulations décrites ici, tu n'as pas de crainte à avoir, même en étant débutant.


----------



## lazarusbf (7 Janvier 2011)

Alors, je reviens voir ce topic, j'ouvre la fenêtre d'activité, une multitude de lignes forums/macgeneration etc etc donc ok et.. celle ci en dernier: http://partner.googleadservices.com/gampad/google_service.js

encore un mouchard ?


----------



## PA5CAL (7 Janvier 2011)

lazarusbf a dit:


> Alors, je reviens voir ce topic, j'ouvre la fenêtre d'activité, une multitude de lignes forums/macgeneration etc etc donc ok et.. celle ci en dernier: http://partner.googleadservices.com/gampad/google_service.js
> 
> encore un mouchard ?


Oui.

( Chez moi il est blackisté depuis longtemps, et tout va pour le mieux. )

D'ailleurs, tu peux également réserver le même sort à _mediafr_._247realmedia_._com_ qui doit être juste au-dessus.


----------



## subsole (8 Janvier 2011)

PA5CAL a dit:


> Oui.
> 
> ( Chez moi il est blackisté depuis longtemps, et tout va pour le mieux. )
> 
> D'ailleurs, tu peux également réserver le même sort à _mediafr_._247realmedia_._com_ qui doit être juste au-dessus.



Bonjour,
Il y en aurait d'autres à ajouter ?


----------



## PA5CAL (8 Janvier 2011)

subsole a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Il y en aurait d'autres à ajouter ?


Oui, et la liste peut être longue.

En fait, il faudrait la remplir avec tous les sites parasites appelés par les pages qu'on visite.

Si l'on a pris des habitudes en surfant sur Internet, on peut parfaitement se limiter à ceux des pages les plus visitées.


Sinon, on trouve sur Internet des listes déjà toutes faites, comme celles-ci qui sont régulièrement mises à jour.

Toutefois, ces fichiers _hosts_ sont très volumineux, et représentent pour le Mac une quantité énorme d'informations à consulter lors de chaque accès réseau. Par ailleurs, rien ne garantit que certains sites n'y soient pas référencés par erreur, par excès de zèle, ou pour de plus sombres raisons (politiques, par exemple). C'est la raison pour laquelle je ne les utilise pas, du moins pas directement.


----------



## subsole (8 Janvier 2011)

PA5CAL a dit:


> Oui, et la liste peut être longue.
> 
> En fait, il faudrait la remplir avec tous les sites parasites appelés par les pages qu'on visite.
> 
> ...


Merci pour l'information. 

D'autre part, avec Adblock on peut faire aussi _des trucs_.


----------



## PA5CAL (8 Janvier 2011)

subsole a dit:


> D'autre part, avec Adblock on peut faire aussi _des trucs_.


Exact.

En fait, la solution peut être une répartition judicieuse des blocages entre un plugin de ce type, un pare-feu et le blacklistage par _/etc/hosts_ .

_/etc/hosts_ permet de bloquer définitivement un nom de domaine précis, tandis que le pare-feu est mieux adapté au traitement des adresses IP. Ce sont des moyens plutôt radicaux, mais qui présentent l'avantage des laisser aux autres moyens de blocage mis en oeuvre (lorsqu'ils sont encore nécessaires), un ensemble de sites à traiter plus réduit et par conséquent plus facilement gérable par l'utilisateur.

Les plugins sont plus souples. Notamment, ils autorisent généralement l'accès à la volée de contenus bloqués par défaut. Cela peut parfois être utile.


----------



## subsole (8 Janvier 2011)

À propos de plugin, j'ai envoyé ce matin un email à Florian Pichler, le papa de l'extension NoMoreiTunes _("NoMoreiTunes is an extension for Safari 5 that stops iTunes Web Preview pages and other links to the iTunes store from automatically launching iTunes on your Mac")_
pour lui demander si un _NoMoreMacAppStore _avait une chance de voir le jour.
Voici la réponse:


> Hi Subsole,
> NoMoreiTunes will be updated in a few days to support more links, including the ones from the App Store.
> Cheers,
> Florian


----------



## PA5CAL (8 Janvier 2011)

Pour info, l'application *App Store* se connecte à :_ax_._init_._itunes_._apple_._com_._edgesuite_._net
ax_._phobos_._apple_._com_._edgesuite_._net
ax_._su_._itunes_._apple_._com_._edgesuite_._net_
un sous-domaine de _da1_._akamai_._net
itunes_._apple_._com_._edgesuite_._net_​et dans le même temps, le logiciel associé *storeagent* se connecte à :_metrics_._apple_._com_
un sous-domaine de _da1_._akamai_._net_​


----------



## subsole (8 Janvier 2011)

PA5CAL a dit:


> Pour info, l'application *App Store* se connecte à :_ax_._init_._itunes_._apple_._com_._edgesuite_._net
> ax_._phobos_._apple_._com_._edgesuite_._net
> ax_._su_._itunes_._apple_._com_._edgesuite_._net_
> un sous-domaine de _da1_._akamai_._net
> ...



Vie Littlesntich.


----------



## PA5CAL (8 Janvier 2011)

subsole a dit:


> Vive Littlesnitch.


C'est en effet une solution pour révéler l'activité réseau des applis. Une autre, totalement gratuite, consiste à associer les commandes _tcpdump_ et _netstat_ (pour le trafic TCP, du moins).


----------



## subsole (9 Janvier 2011)

PA5CAL a dit:


> Pour info, l'application *App Store* se connecte à :_ax_._init_._itunes_._apple_._com_._edgesuite_._net
> ax_._phobos_._apple_._com_._edgesuite_._net
> ax_._su_._itunes_._apple_._com_._edgesuite_._net_
> un sous-domaine de _da1_._akamai_._net
> ...



Bonjour,
Aurais tu testé, les connexions obligatoires ?
- Dans le cas ou l'on voudrait juste visiter MacAppStore ?
- Dans le cas d'achat et DL depuis MacAppStore ?
Je n'ai toujours pas installé la 10.6.6 ..........


----------



## lazarusbf (9 Janvier 2011)

PA5CAL a dit:


> Oui.
> 
> ( Chez moi il est blackisté depuis longtemps, et tout va pour le mieux. )
> 
> D'ailleurs, tu peux également réserver le même sort à _mediafr_._247realmedia_._com_ qui doit être juste au-dessus.



Je fais exactement comme ta 1ère méthode dans le terminal et la commande sudo pico /etc/hosts à chaque fois ?
Merci en tous cas.


----------



## PA5CAL (9 Janvier 2011)

lazarusbf a dit:


> Je fais exactement comme ta 1ère méthode dans le terminal et la commande sudo pico /etc/hosts à chaque fois ?


Oui, normalement chaque fois que tu veux ajouter une ou plusieurs lignes.


Comme cette opération est un peu rébarbative, voici un script AppleScript qui pourrait un peu simplifier les choses :
	
	



```
set domain to text returned of (display dialog "Nom de domaine à blacklister " with title "Blacklist /etc/hosts" with icon 2 default answer "" buttons {"Annuler", "Ajouter"} default button 1)
if domain is not equal to "" then
	set cmd to "sudo echo 127.0.0.1 " & domain & " >> /etc/hosts"
	do shell script cmd with administrator privileges
	display dialog (do shell script "cat /etc/hosts") with title "/etc/hosts" buttons {"Ok"}
end if
```
Il suffit d'en faire un copier-coller dans l'_Éditeur AppleScript_ (dans le dossier _/Applications/Utilitaires/_), puis l'enregistrer sous la forme d'une application (menu _Fichier>Enregistrer sous..._ , "_Format de fichier_" = "_Application_").

Il permet d'ajouter une ligne au fichier /etc/hosts sans devoir ouvrir _Terminal_.

En revanche, pour supprimer ou corriger une ligne, il faudra utiliser l'éditeur _pico_ sous _Terminal_.


----------



## subsole (10 Janvier 2011)

PA5CAL a dit:


> Oui, normalement chaque fois que tu veux ajouter une ou plusieurs lignes.
> 
> 
> Comme cette opération est un peu rébarbative, voici un script AppleScript qui pourrait un peu simplifier les choses :
> ...



Bonjour,
J'ai une solution, qui est à cheval entre les deux, pour ceux qui ne sont pas _des chauds du Terminal_. 
_'En plus'_ ça permet de visualiser/changer la/les modifications faites en utilisant le script de "PA5CAL" 

- Cette commande ouvre le fichier caché hosts dans TextEdit, et permet la modification et la et sauvegarde depuis TextEdit.

```
sudo /Applications/TextEdit.app/Contents/MacOS/TextEdit /etc/hosts
```

- *Sauvegarde du fichier hosts original* _"au cas ou !"_ 
Il est préférable de réaliser cette copie avant de bidouiller le hosts. :rateau:
Exemple de commande pour sauvegarder le fichier hosts sur le Bureau:

```
sudo cp /etc/hosts $HOME/Desktop/hosts-orig
```

Pour supprimer la copie du fichier hosts original qui se trouve sur le Bureau :

```
sudo rm hosts-orig
```


----------



## Pinsonmimi (25 Août 2014)

Bonjour,
désolée de rouvrir un fil qui a 3 ans mais j'ai un problème d'envahissement de pubs dans Safari 7.0.6 quand je navigue, comme mentionné par l'auteur du message initial.

J'ai téléchargé SafariAdBlock 0.4.0RC3 et ai installé le pkg et l'installation se déroule normalement mais n'apparait pas dans les préfs de Safari.

Merci pour votre aide


----------



## pascalformac (25 Août 2014)

Pinsonmimi a dit:


> Bonjour,
> désolée de rouvrir un fil qui a 3 ans mais j'ai un problème d'envahissement de pubs dans Safari 7.0.6 quand je navigue, comme mentionné par l'auteur du message initial.
> 
> J'ai téléchargé SafariAdBlock 0.4.0RC3 et ai installé le pkg et l'installation se déroule normalement mais n'apparait pas dans les préfs de Safari.
> ...


il y a depuis  2011 des dizaines de fils plus recents

et même des dizaines ces derniers mois
allez hop
un recent
 avec soluce
http://forums.macg.co/macbook-pro/probleme-de-pubs-1250079.html


----------



## Jura39 (25 Août 2014)

Pinsonmimi a dit:


> Bonjour,
> désolée de rouvrir un fil qui a 3 ans mais j'ai un problème d'envahissement de pubs dans Safari 7.0.6 quand je navigue, comme mentionné par l'auteur du message initial.
> 
> J'ai téléchargé SafariAdBlock 0.4.0RC3 et ai installé le pkg et l'installation se déroule normalement mais n'apparait pas dans les préfs de Safari.
> ...



Il faut prendre AdBlock directement dans l'extension de safari et supprimer ce que tu as installer


----------



## Locke (25 Août 2014)

Pinsonmimi a dit:


> Bonjour,
> désolée de rouvrir un fil qui a 3 ans mais j'ai un problème d'envahissement de pubs dans Safari 7.0.6 quand je navigue, comme mentionné par l'auteur du message initial.
> 
> J'ai téléchargé SafariAdBlock 0.4.0RC3 et ai installé le pkg et l'installation se déroule normalement mais n'apparait pas dans les préfs de Safari.
> ...



Et pourtant il y en a une pelletée de messages sur ce problème, mais bon. 

Tu as fait le téléchargement où ?

On ne télécharge rien en allant officiellement ici... https://extensions.apple.com ...ça s'installe tout seul dans les extensions de Safari/Préférences/Extensions.

Edit : y'a du monde sur le coup


----------



## Pinsonmimi (25 Août 2014)

jura39200 a dit:


> Il faut prendre AdBlock directement dans l'extension de safari et supprimer ce que tu as installer




super !! ca marche impec...  je n'ai pas pu enlever l'autre car je ne trouve de trace nulle part avec spotlight nulle part 

Espérons que c'est efficace en plus le plus gros pollueur c'est... Apple, comme quoi on devrait inventer des consultations "rêves", où l'on puisse naviguer juste pour voir les choses qui nous font rêver sasns aucun espoir d'achat 

Merci beaucoup


----------



## Locke (25 Août 2014)

Pinsonmimi a dit:


> ...je n'ai pas pu enlever *l'autre* ...



Tu as fait le téléchargement où ?

Ton problème fait partie des cas classiques d'infection en ne téléchargeant pas directement depuis le site officiel d'un éditeur, ou dans ton cas depuis Safari/Préférences/Extensions.


----------



## Pinsonmimi (25 Août 2014)

Locke a dit:


> Tu as fait le téléchargement où ?
> 
> Ton problème fait partie des cas classiques d'infection en ne téléchargeant pas directement depuis le site officiel d'un éditeur, ou dans ton cas depuis Safari/Préférences/Extensions.





oui merci. Je n'ai aucune extension et donc je ne suis pas trop au courant, j'ignorais que ça se télécharger directement sur le site apple :rose:  en général je téléchrage sur softonic.

en tout cas, je touche du bois, mais ça m'a l'air efficace... plus de pub


----------



## pascalformac (25 Août 2014)

Pinsonmimi a dit:


> oui merci. Je n'ai aucune extension et donc je ne suis pas trop au courant, j'ignorais que ça se télécharger directement sur le site apple :rose:  en général je téléchrage sur softonic.
> 
> en tout cas, je touche du bois, mais ça m'a l'air efficace... plus de pub


ne JAMAIS charger chez softonic
c'est un des sites les plus pouraves du moment
Offre regulierement des adwares malwares masqués dans le téléchargement
c'est certainement softonic qui t'a fait ce cadeau

les applis on les prend sur sites serieux ou directement chez le développeur


----------



## Locke (25 Août 2014)

Pinsonmimi a dit:


> ...en général je téléchrage sur *softonic*...plus de pub



Ouche  C'est bien une chose à ne pas faire, car quasiment tous LEURS fichiers sont repackés et contiennent un *adware* qui pourrit bien la vie de beaucoup de membres. 

Donc, à l'avenir, télécharges toujours sur le site officiel d'un éditeur.


----------



## Moonwalker (25 Août 2014)

http://www.thesafemac.com/continue-to-boycott-softonic/


----------

